# Tarsal Strip operation



## bethh05 (Jul 9, 2008)

The physician performs a Lateral Tarsal Strip on the lower lid, and a Conjunctivoplasty with punctum eversion. Would the Conjunctivoplasty be considered part of the Tarsal Strip procedure? If not what CPT would be used? I am having trouble finding a CPT to fit the Conjunctivoplasty with punctum eversion.


----------



## Ishvindersingh (Jul 23, 2008)

hi 

is dx given in the op is entropion??  punctal eversion is being performed by tarsal strip px if entropion is dx, so dont worry about that, but tarsal strip px does not include conjunctivoplasty it is seprately codeable with a code from series 68320-68328.


----------

